# [Windows 7] User d'une Time Capsule en disque dur externe ?



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai fais aujourd'hui l'acquisition d'une Time Capsule 2TB à l'Apple Store d'Opera (Paris).

Je l'ai alors déballée (miam), lancée (mmmh), puis connectée avec un port double-USB mâle-mâle à mon ordinateur ultra-portable Toshiba.

En attendant d'avoir un Mac quelconque (pas avant un petit bout de temps), je voudrais l'utiliser comme un simple disque dur externe pour mon PC.

Le voyant est vert la Time Capsule ronronne tranquillement lorsque je mets à jour ses paramètres via AirPort.


Mais, maintenant, je n'arrive pas à l'avoir dans la liste des périphériques externes, rien ne s'affiche (c'est la seule chose de connectée à mon ordinateur).

Le voyant de la Time Capsule est pourtant bien vert : http://s3.noelshack.com/uploads/images/3561725751804_img_0585.jpg (admirez aussi ce fabuleux sachet de bâtonnets Justin Bridou, Justin Bridou : des copains et du goût).

J'avoue ne plus trop bien comprendre... :casse:

Si quelqu'un pouvait me porter assistance, cela m'aiderait beaucoup... Merci.

P.S. : Lors de la première utilisation de cette Time Capsule, un message d'erreur s'est affiché me disant que le machin trucNET ou quelque chose comme ça n'était pas activé... J'avoue ne pas avoir bien saisi.


----------



## rudeboyfred (20 Septembre 2011)

bonjour 
desolé mais tu t'es trompé d'achat, déjà la time capsule n'est pas fait pour çà ! En gros la TC c'est un NAS avec des fonctions très limités ou un routeur avec un disque dur dedans. Mais le gros avantage de TC c'est de le faire fonctionner avec l'utilitaire "time machine" sur mac os qui te permet de sauver de facon automatique et incrémentiel l'integralité du disque dur interne d'un mac.
Dans ton cas tu l'as branché par le biais de l'usb, or l'usb sert à connecter des périphériques comme un disque dur externe ou imprimante dans le but de les partager en réseau local. Pour faire ce que tu souhaites, il faudrait que tu branches ta TC via cable ethernet ou en wifi, mais je parle meme pas des debits....
Perso si tu veux un disque externe (pas réseau) ben achete toi un disque dur externe et je te conseille d'en acheter un avec RAID 0 c a d avec au mini deux disques et tout sera ecrit en miroir. Pour des sauvegardes type photos ou données importantes (mais pas mobile), ses disques sont très adaptés. Par contre pour ta TC, je te conseille de la rendre au plus vite ! (tu as un delais de 7 jours je crois)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2011)

Ah d'accord merci, mais non je ne me suis quand même pas trompé d'achat, je compte investir dans un Mac car mon ordinateur ultra-portable se fait vieux et commence à lâcher d'un peu partout (sans compter le clavier qui est mort).

Par conséquent, elle risque de m'être forte utile sous peu.

Encore besoin d'une petite précision : pourrais-je m'y connecter via une clef Wi-Fi USB ?


----------



## edd72 (20 Septembre 2011)

Oui, tu peux t'y connecter en Wifi.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2011)

Et je peux la connecter à une Livebox par le biais d'une clef USB Wi-Fi ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2011)

Je me permets de remonter le sujet.


----------

